# Looking for books on macro photography



## crimbfighter (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a couple of good books on the concepts and techniques for macro photography, especially regarding lighting and composition, and am wondering if anyone has any recommendations. A quick search of the interwebs brings far too many results to pick one or two, and a search of the forum didn't seem to yield anything but general photography books. Any particular authors who stand out in the world of macro? Or titles?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 6, 2011)

I found _Macro Photography Photo Workshop _by Haje Jan Kamps a good one for me.  If you are into macro for flowers, _Macro Photography for Gardeners and Nature Lovers_ by Alan L. Detrick covers the subject reasonably well.  Bryan Peterson also has one that I am currently reading and I find it a bit different, because it has some interesting ideas on not just macro photography, but close up photography in general.  It is entitled _Understanding Close-up Photography, Creative Close Encounters With or Without a Macro Lens_.  HTH.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2011)

John Shaw's Close-ups in Nature is a well recommended book on the subject, though its an older book and you might find you have to hunt one down second hand. Its a similar tale for most of his books, and whilst the content is made during the film era the process and methods have not changed much if at all into the digital world so the content is still more than valid.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 6, 2011)

They are hard to find because the are very small


----------



## Helen B (Dec 6, 2011)

_The Manual of Close-Up Photography_ by Lester Lefkowitz is very comprehensive - a classic.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!

The Manual of Close-Up Photography: $0.75, used on Amazon.

John Shaw's Close-ups in Nature: $0.86, used on Amazon.

Gotta love that nobody likes reading paper anymore! Shipping was the worst part, $4 each...

I threw in the Understanding Close Up Photography, just for good measure.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2011)

darn it one day I'm visiting the USA with a truck to get all your cheap second hand books!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 6, 2011)

What do they burn books in UK or something?  Other than Harry Potter I think all my books have been almost free.


----------



## Overread (Dec 6, 2011)

Noo but our second hand market is somewhat smaller than yours - so the prices are higher and the amount of books is less


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2011)

Shooter,
   The Brits have been burning books on close-up photography as a way to heat tea water and scones for YEARS now!!!!


----------

